# SZL auslesen



## der Micha (3 Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen ,

Habe mir mit erfolg eine Funktion geschrieben welche mir den Status der möglichen 19 Rückgabewerte der SZL ID 19 zurückgiebt . Eine 314IFM die mir zum testen vorliegt bringt 5 Rückgabewerte (SF , Run , Stop , FRCE , und BATF ).
Die Beschreibung von SZL 19 besagt : Zustand der Baugruppen LED und hat 19 mögliche Rückgabewerte .
Die Beschreibung von SZL 74 besagt : Zustand der Baugruppen LED von CPU´s und hat 19 mögliche Rückgabewerte .

Nun zu meiner Frage :
kann ich über die SZL19 jede ´verbindbare´ Baugruppe ( zb. CP )auslesen bzw. haben diese evt. selbst einen SZL Bereich , oder erweitert sich nur die CPU Rückgabe bei entsprechen Projektierten Baugruppen .

habe nur die 314 zum testen , vieleicht hat ja jemand schonmal erweitert mit sowas zu tun gehabt

mfg der Micha


----------



## der Micha (3 Februar 2008)

hatte vergessen beizuschreiben :

libnodave 0.8.4


----------



## IBN-Service (4 Februar 2008)

Hallo Micha,

die SZL wird meist mit der Systemfunktion SFC51 ausgelesen.

Möglicherweise benutzt auch Libnodave diese Funktion, seh doch mal 
in der Doku nach!

Zum SFC51 findest du ausführlichere Infos in der S7 Onlinehilfe sowie
in den Systemhandbüchern.

In der Hilfe findest du auch die vom SFC51 auslesbaren Teillisten für 400er
und 300er CPU.


CU

Jürgen
IBN-Service


.


----------



## Frank (4 Februar 2008)

IBN-Service schrieb:


> Möglicherweise benutzt auch Libnodave diese Funktion, seh doch mal
> in der Doku nach!


 
die doku von libnodave kann hier nicht weiterhelfen,
aber beim entpackten libnodave paket gibt es unter z.b.
..libnodave-0.8.2\DelphiComponent\Demo\Delphi
einen szl-viewer als demo, mit der demo und der siemens-szl
referenz zusammen kann man den richtigen weg erkunden


----------



## der Micha (4 Februar 2008)

Thx für die Antworten , aber ich hab mich wohl falsch ausgedrückt bzw. evt. zu wenig Info vorab gepostet .

Ich habe auf dem PC eine Funktion geschrieben die erfolgreich mit libnodave und der CPU kommuniziert . Die Info´s über die SZL habe ich aus dem Systemhandbuch , nur wie weiter oben beschrieben , ist es aus den Beschreibungen nicht direkt ersichtlich ( oder evt. habsch die Tomatenbrille auf ) ob über die ID 19 sich die anderen Projektierten Baugruppen auslesen lassen , oder ob die eigene SZL haben ( CP´s evt. ) .Im SZL 19 sind mehrere  LED wie zb . Master , BUS1F (Busfehler Schnittstelle 1) , IFM1F (Schnittstellenfehler Interface-Modul 1) usw . angegeben . Da ich meine Funktion auch recht universell halten möchte und keine möglichkeit im moment besitze dieses zu testen , dacht ich bevor irgendwann sich die gelegenheit ergiebt ( und die hälfte bis dahin in den geistigen Rundordner ist , g ) fragst mal nach ob jemand des weiß .

mfG der Micha


----------



## Frank (5 Februar 2008)

bit 12..15 der szl-id enthalten die baugruppen-klasse
cp = 1100

vielleicht klappt es damit, habe es noch nicht probiert


----------



## hovonlo (6 Februar 2008)

Zum Connecten auf eine andere Baugruppe als die CPU funktioniert's beim Aufruf via Ethernet indem man als Slot-Nummer anstelle der "2" (bei 300er CPUs) die entsprechende Slotnummer der jeweiligen Baugruppe angibt.

Zum Abfragen dann erst mal die Liste der verfügbaren SZLs abfragen:
SZL-ID 0, Index 0.
Steht dann auch in dieser Liste wieder die 0x0019, so funktioniert's 

Gerade getestet mit den Kombinationen
 314-6BF00 (Slot2) und 343-1EX21 (Slot4)
 bzw.
 314-1AF11 (Slot2), 342-5DA02 (Slot4) und 343-1CX00 (Slot5).

Der laufende 342 liefert z.B. bei SZL-ID 0x0019:
ItemLen: 4
ItemCount: 4
0: 00 01 00 00 
1: 00 0B 00 00 
2: 00 04 01 00 
3: 00 05 00 00
Also: RUN 

Zieht man den Profibusstecker so gibt's:
ItemLen: 4
ItemCount: 4
0: 00 01 00 00 
1: 00 0B 01 02 
2: 00 04 01 00 
3: 00 05 00 00 
Also: RUN und BF blinkt mit 0,5 Hertz

Beim Connecten via MPI wird's vermutlich die jeweilige MPI-Adresse sein, die man ansprechen muss (nicht ausprobiert).


----------



## Frank (7 Februar 2008)

das wusste nicht einmal der siemens support, den ich gestern dazu befragt hatte (prodave). über die sfc51 gehts dann natürlich nicht.

sind die im cp verfügbaren szl irgendwo dokumentiert?


----------



## hovonlo (7 Februar 2008)

Dokumentation? Online-Hilfe Simatic Manager und CPU-Handbücher.

Es sind ja schon die in den CPUs vorhandenen SZLs nicht alle dokumentiert, wieso dann die in den CPs?
Andererseits scheint ja doch beim großen S einiges übergreifend zu funktionieren. Ich war ehrlich gesagt auch überrascht, dass sogar die CPs den LED-Status auf die gleiche Art anzeigen wie die CPUs.
Wie heisst doch deren Werbespruch: "totally integrated automation" - manchmal scheint's zu stimmen.


----------



## der Micha (7 Februar 2008)

Ich hab einiges hieraus :
System- und Standardfunktionen
für S7-300/400
Band 1/2
Referenzhandbuch
ist ne PDF , must mal nach googlen


----------



## Frank (7 Februar 2008)

ja, aus dem handbuch habe ich meine informationen. habe darin aber leider nichts zum cp / im / fm habe ich darin nichts wirkliches gefunden. wie gesagt meine infos habe ich mir bislang aus dem szl-viewer in kombination mit dem handbuch zusammengebaut... mit der kombi wäre ich aber nie darauf gekommen nur den slot für die abfrage nach szl#19 ändern zu müssen  

habe es mal so umgesetzt wie oben von   hovonlo  beschrieben. aktuell frage ich jetzt über szl #91 ab, wo cpu und cp stecken und ändere dann den slot in der libnodave-abfrage nach den led's - schönes gimmick für die visu

vielleicht könnte man ja hier mal eine online-szl-referenz zusammentragen, die leichter verständlich und vollständiger ist, als die von siemens


----------



## Ralle (7 Februar 2008)

Frank schrieb:


> ja, aus dem handbuch habe ich meine informationen. habe darin aber leider nichts zum cp / im / fm habe ich darin nichts wirkliches gefunden. wie gesagt meine infos habe ich mir bislang aus dem szl-viewer in kombination mit dem handbuch zusammengebaut... mit der kombi wäre ich aber nie darauf gekommen nur den slot für die abfrage nach szl#19 ändern zu müssen
> 
> habe es mal so umgesetzt wie oben von   hovonlo  beschrieben. aktuell frage ich jetzt über szl #91 ab, wo cpu und cp stecken und ändere dann den slot in der libnodave-abfrage nach den led's - schönes gimmick für die visu
> 
> vielleicht könnte man ja hier mal eine online-szl-referenz zusammentragen, die leichter verständlich und vollständiger ist, als die von siemens



Ich find das ja bewundernswert, daß ihr das so macht, aber habt ihr zu viel Zeit oder hat eure Visu nichts anzuzeigen? Mach doch den Schaltschrank auf, dann siehst du die LEDs. Gimmick, Kopfschüttel ...


PS: Entschuldige bitte, aber ich konnte mir das einfach nicht verkneifen.


----------



## der Micha (7 Februar 2008)

Hm , meinst . Da müst ich ja vom Schemel aufstehen   .
Die Idee mit der ID91 gefällt mir gut , schau mir des morgen mal an .


----------



## Frank (8 Februar 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ich find das ja bewundernswert, daß ihr das so macht, aber habt ihr zu viel Zeit oder hat eure Visu nichts anzuzeigen? Mach doch den Schaltschrank auf, dann siehst du die LEDs. Gimmick, Kopfschüttel ...


 
weder noch...  
aber bei einem kontinuierlich produzierenden system 24/7/365 kommt es manchmal schon auf kleine informationen an, die einem das leben leichter machen können
außerdem machts spaß :s17:


----------



## Ralle (8 Februar 2008)

Frank schrieb:


> weder noch...
> aber bei einem kontinuierlich produzierenden system 24/7/365 kommt es manchmal schon auf kleine informationen an, die einem das leben leichter machen können
> außerdem machts spaß :s17:



Versteh ich ja auch , ihr habts gut !


----------



## Lazarus™ (7 März 2008)

Also so eine "Online-SZL Liste" wäre ja mal nicht so schlecht


----------



## Frank (7 März 2008)

auf welcher basis könnte man die sachen zur verfügung stellen?

arbeite gerade die diagnoseeinträge aus, ca. 500 einträge :sm14: 
also das heißt die einträge nach der, aus der SZL stammenden
ID habe ich schon (steht ja in der doku  ), auch den zeitstempel, angeforderten OB
und prioritätsklasse, aber zwei, drei sachen fehlen noch


----------



## Ralle (6 August 2008)

@Frank

Wie sieht es mit der Referenz aus? Hat sich schon was getan, wär echt nicht übel?


----------



## Frank (7 August 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> @Frank
> 
> Wie sieht es mit der Referenz aus? Hat sich schon was getan, wär echt nicht übel?


 
ach da war ja noch was... 
das projekt ist in letzter zeit leider etwas vernachlässigt worden, da
ich erstmal dran war ein db-gestütztes schichtbuch zu programmieren. 
gut die ein oder andere sache habe ich schon noch hinzugefügt, ich kann
dir ja mal die derzeitige excel-tabelle vorbeischicken. mit meinem test-
delphi-code werde ich dir als spezialisten ja sicherlich keine freude machen
können 

@all
falls noch jemand ein paar sachen zur szl herausgefunden hat, nur her damit...


----------



## Rainer Hönle (9 August 2008)

Frank schrieb:


> falls noch jemand ein paar sachen zur szl herausgefunden hat, nur her damit...


Was fehlt denn noch bzw. was ist schon da? Ich gehe davon aus, dass Du schon einiges hast (woher sonst der Spitzname "SZL-Papst") ;-).


----------

